# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Dieta na zaparcia i wzdęcia

## Edyta_

Witam,

Może tutaj udzieli mi ktoś porad innych niż te które znalazłam w internecie. Mam straszne problemy, mam zaparcia i wzdęcia, stosowałam już otręby, jogurty ale nie działają...
Moze ktoś zna jakieś nowe sposoby?
Proszę o pomoc. Strasznie się z tym męczę, ponieważ jak mam te wzdęcia to umieram czasami z bólu  :Frown: 
Będę wdzieczna za pomoc.

----------


## jackie

Suszone śliwki, błonnik - najlepiej ten naturalny, kefiry, maślanka, herbata z kopru włoskiego. Do tego codzienny spacer - bo jednak żołądek lubi ruch.

----------

